# Myprotein pulse



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Got my freebie samples of pulse today, Thanks MP!

I'll be training tonight, but just calves/hams & pad/bag work so i'll give the pulse a go tommorow before chest, bi's & Tri's i'll let you now how i get on


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

awww i want 1 ;-(


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

okay started this fine sunday morning out with some eggs, Tukey & black coffee, followed by a nice udos, whey, oat smoothie.

A few hours later i mixed up 2 sachets (20g) of myprotein pulse into 200ml water and packed my bag for the gym, i love training sundays, i always have a steam, sauna, & jacuzzi after my workout.

The advice from myprotein was to take 10g if you've never taken it before, but im quite used to pwo shakes so went for the 20g

about 40 mins after necking my shake i hit the gym, chest & bi's today

usually on the drive to the gym i can start to feel something from pwo shakes, similar to that of eph but not as strong, cant say i has this today from the pulse

started out warm up bench as usuall, and took a big swig of water

a few more sets, then on to cable crossovers

Still not feeling much different...3 x 12 crossovers, then onto weighted dips, 3 x 8...felt a bit more focused on what i was doing, trying to squeeze the muscle more...finished off and onto pullovers

After the chest session i had a look in the mirror, i was definetly more pumped than usual, quite strange no-xplode, nox and the few other s ive tried gave me more prominent venous pumps, i didnt get this today with pulse, in fact it was kind of the opposite i didnt feel a rush of blood pumping through me, but i definelty looked bigger than normal, kind of swollen

Arm workout went as normal, looked and felt bigger, still no freaky veins i usually get from others ive tried

so i suppose a bit of a mixed review

Taste: very pleasant, berry flavour - no horrible aftertaste at all 8/10

mental focus - more so than usual, 6/10

Pump - defiently looked and felt bigger 6/10

value for money - 10/10 it was a free sample!!

Myprotein do 1kg of this for £20...50 servings per tub...40p per serving so for a preworkout supplement thats not going to break the bank id recommend it


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers Genesis. Would be good to hear a few other people's opinions on this. Might just buy a tub when I'm out of no-xplode.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Very good, detailed review Genisis! Thanks :beer1: sounds like its worth a shot if you like pre workout supps!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

i asked for a free sample and they said i have to pay for them!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I always take 30g on an empty stomach before breakfast. Next time try taking on an empty stomach (2 hours without food), before you train. Great tingle to start and great pump and vascularity.

IMO 10g just isn't enough infact nor is 20g but 30g is perfect for me. I always go higher than the recommended dose of any pre workout supplement.

Taste is very good and no after taste as you get with some.

Dorian Yates NOX is a good product but tastes like an Arab's flipflop. Not a great start to a workout. Pulse is pleasant and doesn't repeat as some I find can when you start heaving up the weights.

All in all very impressed.

J


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

have any of you guys tried Inner Armour nitro blast hard core?

sorry to invade on the post but while your on about pwo's i thought would ask rather than starting post about it!

Would be Glad for any feed back

Cheers guys!


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Took 10g of pulse - felt nothing at all , will up it to 30g morning and 30mins before training and let you know.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

genesis said:


> Got my freebie samples of pulse today, Thanks MP!
> 
> I'll be training tonight, but just calves/hams & pad/bag work so i'll give the pulse a go tommorow before chest, bi's & Tri's i'll let you now how i get on


Genesis, I know you train MMA what type of routine works well for you when combining the two?

Sorry to go off subject but im happy with how I look, but im doing nearly 6 hrs training a week, not including weights so ultimately something will have to give. Im doing it 2 x a week (weights) atm, but just wondered how you fit it in?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello Jimmy, i found it quite hard to fit in the mma with weight training, and for a while i concentrated solely on mma, well more so muay thai to be honest, i was doing muay thai 3 days per week with one mma or BJJ class per week, which left only 1 or 2 maximum gym sessions.

Last month i hurt my leg quite bad so decided to have a bit of time off from the muay thai, and get big again, i dropped about 1 stone of weight between July and November, because of the mma, plus i was running quite a bit

With whatever training im doing i go through stages and at the moment im enjoying being back in the gym, ive packed a bit of weight back on, and am happy to have a rest from the thai, im still doing a bit, today i done some bag/pad work skipping etc...

But i found it quite hard to combine the 2, ideally when i go back to muay thai i'll just keep it to 1 session per week, the main focus at the moment for me is weight training


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

genesis said:


> Hello Jimmy, i found it quite hard to fit in the mma with weight training, and for a while i concentrated solely on mma, well more so muay thai to be honest, i was doing muay thai 3 days per week with one mma or BJJ class per week, which left only 1 or 2 maximum gym sessions.
> 
> Last month i hurt my leg quite bad so decided to have a bit of time off from the muay thai, and get big again, i dropped about 1 stone of weight between July and November, because of the mma, plus i was running quite a bit
> 
> ...


Hiya bud, thanks for the reply, Im doing around 2 Muay Thai sessions for the ole' standup and more grappling for groundwork, tbh I like Muay Thai the best but the coach we have for grappling/wrestling is a fairly well known fighter and was hard to pass up tbh, so basically around four sessions per week.

Im looking at trying to just maintin bodyweight and lean up some on just 2 sessions a week, recovery issues are what worry me a little.

Nice to see someone else that combines the two and how they do it.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Where do you train, whos the coach?

The BJJ coach where i train is Jason Tan, fought in the UFC last year.

Im the same though i much prefer muay thai, my muay thai instructor is pretty good too he trained under master sken..as i said though i find it hard sometimes to combine weight training & mma


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Took 30mg today , 1st thing at waking up, then 30mins before training - much better, felt and still feel fuller, more intense training, good vascularity.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

genesis said:


> Where do you train, whos the coach?
> 
> The BJJ coach where i train is Jason Tan, fought in the UFC last year.
> 
> Im the same though i much prefer muay thai, my muay thai instructor is pretty good too he trained under master sken..as i said though i find it hard sometimes to combine weight training & mma


New place in Barnsley, grappling coach is Tengiz Tedoradze. Muay Thai coach is an old school friend, has fought for Bad co', Leeds.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

im gonna give this stuff a go when i finish my Garnell Nitric Power Storm. That stuff tastes rank. No-Xplode is nice but im very tempted with Pulse. Im definatly gonna get some


----------

